# BIG QUESTION - how was this site built



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

First off I think this site is absolutely brilliant - best forum ever.

So much so I would love to set something similar up for a completely different purpose.

Was this one a bespoke creation or do these sort of forum sites get supplied by ISPs, ready for tweaking and hosting. Are they free, chargeable ?

I'm pretty much a website virgin but would love to have a crack . . .

Any comments / guidance much appreicated


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

http://www.phpbb.com/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's based on the 2.0 version of PHPBB. However, a lot of custom work has been done in the background due to the sheer size of the site. PHPBB is 100% free, however you will need hosting facilities and a database for it to run.

We will be moving to version 3.0 very soon though.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

HMMM - more to it than I thought.

Where would I start ? Do I download PHP and start designing a site, or register for a web hosting spot first ? Do I have to build a database or is it just created as messages are exchanged etc ?

Anyone out there willing to talk me through or discuss the basics so I can get a feel of the required order of play ?

Thanks


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If anyone is going to spend time creating a forum and before putting any money into it, it'd be best to check that the forum has a target audience that will use it - nothing worse than a forum with zero posts.

For php - you'll need to source a hosting company that supports php (loads out there), some hosts provide basic templates too etc, read the suggested php website - loads of info there... and good luck.

TBH - there are a number of companys that will offer specific hosting packages that include pre-made forums ie: guildomatic for WoW forums etc etc. If this is your fist try at a web forum maybe look for those companys first.... get used to moderating and administering.


----------

